# 2012 World Press Photo Awards



## screature (May 14, 2007)

The defining images of 2012: Stunning pictures from the World Press Photo Awards capture every extreme of human life, from Olympic glory to Indian poverty to despair in war-torn Gaza

Incredible photographs. *Warning* some contain graphic content.

Here are a few:


----------

